# The Prince is back-sleeker,smarter & better



## Stalker (May 24, 2008)

*pc.ign.com/articles/876/876485p1.html


----------



## Faun (May 24, 2008)

some legends never die


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 24, 2008)

POP!!!!
WOW!!!!

No other words needed


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 24, 2008)

I thought you were talking about the musician


----------



## Stalker (May 24, 2008)

^^ in the Gamerz Section?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 24, 2008)

^^Didnt see the section
Btw. Its in PC sectionGood games still come to pc?


----------



## Faun (May 24, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif yeah


----------



## Pathik (May 24, 2008)

Looks awesome..


----------



## Hitboxx (May 25, 2008)

Wow wonderful, the Prince is back and looking awesome! Elika looks like a cross between Angelina Jolie and Keira Knightley


----------



## Faun (May 25, 2008)

though prince looks noob.

I like the POP:SOT kinda prince, where's the persian look gone ???
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17368_bgflo/art12f.jpg

the game will be rocking as always 

Elika looks like her, Natalie Portman 
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17367_gjhgy/Natalie_Portman%20-%201%20-%20V_For_Vendetta.jpg*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17365_m2ca6/prince-of-persia-20080523032040730.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17366_b3ioy/Prince%20of%20Persia%20002_qjpreviewth.jpg


----------



## techtronic (May 25, 2008)

*I always liked Prince as the one in Warrior Within especially when he calls Shahidee a bi@$h
*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 25, 2008)

Why has Prince's look changed in this version? Seems a bit odd.But who cares? It's Prince returning.Time to reload it's old versions again.


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 25, 2008)

hmmm 2D/3D graphics... 
thanks for the info


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 25, 2008)

I also just loved POP-WW. Its music just blows everything away out of the water. Loved its Rock Metal type and at times eastern touch music. Also it had the best free form fighting system. Since Two thrones and now this iteration Prince has been reduced to more of a cripple(His Hand), as in Two thrones you had to keep that sh1tty knife every time. WW rocked in that case as get new swords, new moves to try, hidden secret weapons, more devastating sand powers.
  Man if the Sands of time was a Hollywood  movie like game then I say what WW delivered was truly Blockbuster experience. you actually felt that ur @ss is about to get phucked up whenever Dahaka came. It made me so paranoid that even if due to normal factors  there was some change in room lighting I would jump up and start wall running  (in the game) as there was this constant fear and will to perform under the impending death.
I say nothing ever can beat Warrior Within.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 25, 2008)

So it would be a prequel and that there wont be any time powers.Sad .But am still excited,he's got a sort of DMC4 style new arm?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 25, 2008)

Man... Cell Shading rocked in Legend Of Zelda - The Wind Waker, and this is 3D Cell Shading!!! well may not be exactly that, but certainly looks like that! and I love how it looks! I wish i could upgrade my comp before it is released! I can play it even in this config, but something tells me that in my present config the latest POP would look like the oldest POP


----------



## Chirag (May 25, 2008)

Please someone upload it on tinypic.com or digit server. Plz plz plz..


----------



## spikygv (May 25, 2008)

too good to be true.. but i still liked the time powers. ..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2008)

already posted


----------



## Pathik (May 25, 2008)

Rudick said:


> I also just loved POP-WW. Its music just blows everything away out of the water. Loved its Rock Metal type and at times eastern touch music. Also it had the best free form fighting system. Since Two thrones and now this iteration Prince has been reduced to more of a cripple(His Hand), as in Two thrones you had to keep that sh1tty knife every time. WW rocked in that case as get new swords, new moves to try, hidden secret weapons, more devastating sand powers.
> Man if the Sands of time was a Hollywood  movie like game then I say what WW delivered was truly Blockbuster experience. you actually felt that ur @ss is about to get phucked up whenever Dahaka came. It made me so paranoid that even if due to normal factors  there was some change in room lighting I would jump up and start wall running  (in the game) as there was this constant fear and will to perform under the impending death.
> I say nothing ever can beat Warrior Within.



You said it, man. Dahaka was the best villain in the whole series. Just a sight of him and I would run and jump and do anything to find some friggin water.


----------



## Chirag (May 25, 2008)

Prince is looking stupid.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2008)

Pathik said:


> You said it, man. Dahaka was the best villain in the whole series. Just a sight of him and I would run and jump and do anything to find some friggin water.


I am still living in the Prince Of Persia 1.0 era, with *Jaffer* as the villian. The last level, with the famous sword fight is the best ever.


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 25, 2008)

thats prince ????
WTF!!!
He looked Much cool in Both POP:WW and POP:TT

In this he looks like a begger who has a hand of Chimpanzee...
And 2D/3d Gfx? Hmm Maybe this game will run on my onboard gfx (fingers crossed.)


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 26, 2008)

If the Ubisoft gonna keep their prince "Soft" then well they can kiss their @ss for innovation in Design goodbye. Why can't they bring back old Warrior Within prince?
If I'm not wrong that ws the guy we all could relate to, Angry,Dirty,Attitude Problem and ready to phuck up the biyatchesin both ways(Oh, Kaileena(Monica Belluci) baby) 
Also kicking ass and looking good while doing it was his forte too


----------



## knight17 (May 26, 2008)

Like everyone else, I too like the "old" prince. He was different from all other non-sense western looking idiots (except Hitman).


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 26, 2008)

Prince's earlier looks were really dark & had a gruesome feel.This new prince looks like a pauper.Whatever they are trying to do with the character design I hope they manage to retain the old prince charm.I would rather wait & have a good POP game then have this rushed in prequel.


----------



## techtronic (May 26, 2008)

^^ Well said. I hope they don't mess the POP


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2008)

knight17 said:


> Like everyone else, I too like the "old" prince. He was different from all other non-sense western looking idiots (except Hitman).



yeah the Persian look is teh most tangible one.

POP:WW is fun and the rock music was good, prince looked dark. But I still like the original Persian aura, it looked like so real and authentic.

I didn't like the enemies in WW, SOT enemies were awesome and u felt satisfied after shredding them. Golem was noob, and that bird was utter noob, Kaileena was just too weak, only shadee was the one that gave competition (that too cuz u lacked a real good sword).

Dahaka + time travel + sandwraith was the only plus point in WW.

I wish this time too we will see some escape sequences in new POP. May be its like that if the enemy is big and much powerful u can choose either to run away or fight at certain locations. That would be awesome. You could save some time too, before everything gets corrupted.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2008)

The new  CG Trailer 
*youtube.com/watch?v=-tw1ZyuFIzs&feature=related

OMG its has persian requiem for a dream like music, i like that and the whole new fighting system


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 9, 2008)

Beautiful  I'm in love  lol this makes the other POP games look like 8-bit games!


----------



## Indyan (Jun 9, 2008)

Havent seen the trailer yet, but hope the new game is more like Two thrones and less like Warriorw Within (I didnt play the SOT full version). I hated how they cheapened the atmosphere by inserting hard rock music and how they added cheap dialogues. These things doesnt fit a game thats taking place on an mystical island in the ancient times.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 16, 2008)

My hero is back.
I think this game will be released on Nov 08.
Early waiting as I had already completed the previous parts.

Prince looks stupid and dump in the pics.

But the Persian one was cooler than this.


----------



## amitash (Jun 16, 2008)

the prince never fails to impress...if i were asked to name the top 5 games in the world POP wud defly be on tat list


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 16, 2008)

My favourite POP game is SOT. Incredible music, I ripped it and have it on my phone. You can never get tired of listening to it.


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2008)

^^time only knows 

1000 post complete kar liye


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 17, 2008)

^^ Yeah, wonderful song:



> Time, only by the time
> Never will we know if our love is true
> At night i sleep and dream of you
> Only to awake in my empty room
> ...



from: *www.lyricsandsongs.com/song/873685.html


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2008)

^^the great thing about first and third POP game was the music that felt like royal persian feel.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah, the one in warrior within wasnt good... totally rock and stuff. It didnt have Jordan Mechner in the development team, who was the creator of the entire series. He came back in two thrones, and the game was brilliant


----------



## bikdel (Jun 17, 2008)

^^ +1. This one looks like my milkman!


----------



## Indyan (Jun 17, 2008)

I agree. I think the had cheapened the game in WW, with hard rock music, sleazy dialogues etc.


----------



## axxo (Jun 17, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> ^^ Yeah, wonderful song:
> 
> 
> 
> from: *www.lyricsandsongs.com/song/873685.html



can anyone get me the mp3 version of this song..plz


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jun 17, 2008)

Indyan said:


> I agree. I think the had cheapened the game in WW, with hard rock music, sleazy dialogues etc.



i totally disagree...the reason i started playing the POP series was the awesomeness i felt after checking out WW's videos n trailers...the whole rock n heavy metal tracks when u were about to kick some bad guy's ass totally gave me the rush...i was shocked to see in reviews that ppl actually complained that POP had moved from its pesian roots to this sort of style....

also,felt a little dissapointment when trhe whole persian theme got bak in TT,nevertheless the game roked with the evil prince concept n the free form fighting still rocking...

lets c how this one turns out to be...

PS:: NO SAND POWERS!!!  :-O


----------



## Indyan (Jun 17, 2008)

axxo said:


> can anyone get me the mp3 version of this song..plz



*www.amazon.com/Price-Persia-Sands-Yuri-Lowenthal/dp/tracks/B0002ZEZMM/ref=dp_tracks_all_1#disc_1

frederick_benny_digit : That's what I am talking about - it resorted to cheap tactics to get the adrenalin rush and thus attract gamers. It worked. WW sold more copies than SOT. But, it just didnt fit the plotline. A Prince trying to redeem his mistake, trying to turn back time, trying to save his life - on a mysterious island in the ancient ages - hard rock music just didnt suite that atmosphere. I found TT music way more enjoyable.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 17, 2008)

^^ You better play Sands of Time, and see what happens after you clear a room of all surrounding enemies. The music and the cutscene makes it look like you just defeated some big boss  That makes us want to complete the level faster 

@axxo
Check your PM.


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2008)

The music when you are in dark caves in the tower climbing(T2T) is so surreal and moving, the classical melancholy raaga, you actually feel for the loss of Kaileena and Prince's gloomy plight. You care for him.

In WW its just hack and slash, then run, solve some problem in two time intervals (though i personally loved this concept and enemy design too, but most of them were easier to defeat with same tactics), sand wraith concept was cool too. I would say that free form fighting system and dark feel was an acceptable change but the music lacked emotions and deepness.

Sands of Times enemies were a match for the prince, even defeating one was an achievement. It was survival and no bloody heroism (one man show).

The bosses in T2T were teh best, each were unique, i had hard time defeating twin brothers.


----------



## ayahuasca (Jun 17, 2008)

LONG HAIL *DHAHAKA*


----------



## Indyan (Jun 18, 2008)

> The bosses in T2T were teh best, each were unique, i had hard time defeating twin brothers.



If I remember correctly it took me an hour to beat them. I just couldnt leave the game.. because before that was a long chariot scene.. and that took me like 30 mins. And I really really didnt want to do the chariot race again. So kept playing till I defeated those two.


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2008)

^^yeah the chariot race was compulsory 
then i didn't knew that the trick was to beat the axe guy first and when his axe gets stuck the beat the crap out of him with speed kills


----------



## toofan (Jun 18, 2008)

*It was quite fun to defeat the two brothers. I enjoyed this the most and played that stage again and again to gain perfection. I Love Prince of Persia.

Ok guys what you think that which part was the best.
pop1, pop2 or pop3.

I loved the second part the most and it was hardest of all to finish. ** With many many secrets to find.**I finished it only thrice. two times killing Kaleena once killing Dhaka. Killing Dhaka was really tough.

does anyone knows the best way to defeat Dhaka. I can still play that game again to defeat that monster.

Post your views about which one is the best.*​


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Jun 18, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> It was quite fun to defeat the two brothers. I enjoyed this the most and played that stage again and again to gain perfection. I Love Prince of Persia.
> 
> Ok guys what you think that which part was the best.
> pop1, pop2 or pop3.



I personally liked the POP WW best,the music was awesome and sort of jelled well with the darker environments.The most frustrating part for me was killing the griffin coz he kept on reviving his health.(When i played 1st,i finished the 2nd time itself,but month's later on my friend's pc,it took me 4 times   )

I liked it so much that i borrowed the POP:T2T even though my pc didn't meet the minimum req at that time and had lots of problems(like in the chariot race i fell down during the cutscene and it was game over for i think 8 times or so,when the invisible ppl come i couldn't see nething properly it was just so pixelated).


----------



## Beta Waves (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes WW rock music was awesome "I stand alone" By godsmack ... I listen to this song everyday. And in TT the dark prince was good, the cool moves and slashes with his chain dagger were just great. Chariot race was also good though i had to take many retries to complete it.


----------



## x3060 (Jun 19, 2008)

the new one looks like 13


----------



## ico (Jun 20, 2008)

KoolKid said:


> My hero is back.
> I think this game will be released on Nov 08.
> *Early waiting *as I had already completed the previous parts.
> 
> ...


Early??.......or Eagerly??......

KoolKid: Have you completed that DOS waala Prince 1 & Prince 2??


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 21, 2008)

^^ Nope i have completed POP:WW and POP:T2T and btw it was eagerly.


----------



## Faun (Jun 21, 2008)

^^KoolKid you enjoyin ur responsibilities ?
heard u a mod in some forum


----------

